# Hangovers



## rich (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anyone else find that hangovers are almost unbearable when going through a bout of DP? If I'm put in an anxiety provoking situation my brain just goes completely dead - I can't think of anything to say, I can't get my words out and I feel like the world is about to end. If I'm hungover at work I actually can't function at all - hense the reason why I rarely get pissed up on a work night anymore......


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ye


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep hangovers are complete hell. I get them worse then anyone I know, and they sometimes last 2 days. I still get drunk once or twice a week though, lol.

I always have a ton of anxiety, more prone to experience dp/dr and I am more depressed. Lately when I am hung over i keep obsessing on the night before and think I must have made an ass out of myself for being so drunk. In reality I know most the people I was with were drunk as well, so it is not a big deal. I still worry about it alot. I fall into self-loathing thought cycles much easier when I am hungover.

I have some clonazepam left over from last year when I was prescribed it. I find that if I take 0.5 mg when I am hungover it helps alot. I try not to do this too often though, because it is a really bad habit to get into.


----------



## rich (Apr 26, 2005)

Haha lol Tigersuit good comeback ;-)

I also find that it takes me alot less to get drunk these days, and that sometimes when I am drunk I find it alot harder to articulate myself and tend to stare into space more....... But then on other occasions it relaxes me completely and I feel like I'm finally back to normal again. Then I wake up and its the morning and everything is ten times worse.......


----------



## AlexDP'd (Nov 10, 2007)

YES! I also find that it takes me far less to get drunk... i was actually going to start a thread about that. Also, anyone notice that their already shitty memory gets HORRIBLY bad with alcohol now? This DP/DR already screwed my memory, but with even a few drinks, I have even forgot what bar I am at, the date, etc.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

*is hungover right now*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

drink can be the kindest thing ever (in moderation) but in excess it can be your enemy

if you are going to drink stick within your limits, eat well,and enjoy yourself !

you cannot wrap yourself up in cottonwool because of dp/dr but you still need to carry on living.... i drink ,i work,and no med has helped me the way mild intoxication has


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I think I only feel worse after drinking because I dont get a good night's sleep. Good, restful sleep helps alleviate DP enormously.

Tigersuit: I agree that I usually still feel good the day after taking MDMA, it kind of has a euphoria lasting several days. I do eventually have a bit of a hangover from it though.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

man
hangovers are great.
When i have a hangover i dont care about my dr! its still there (same rate), but i just dont care


----------

